# No Strain Cannabutter



## bud nugbong (Jan 6, 2015)

I have always hated straining my butter to get the plant material out. This last batch I decided to try and just let the material settle with the water and separate. Well it worked!! Kindof, I didn't put enough water so the butter still caught some. But with deep enough water everything but the butter will settle to the bottom.

No more cheesecloth soaking up your butter, no more straining and squeezing!

Some pics of the first try, Give it a shot and let me know what you think. Obviously this is made with water in a croc pot (my favorite method).


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 6, 2015)

As you can see it wasn't perfect, but I am happy it will work. (deep water will help prevent this)


----------



## Blindnslow (Jan 6, 2015)

I've made it a few times and always strained til last time(got high and forgot too). I ended up with a bunch of unwanted material stuck to the bottom of my butter cake. So I melted it again, strained it, then back in a SS bowl, and into the fridge. I'd rather loose a little for a cleaner end result than try to get every drop for an inferior product. 
I'm with you on the crock pot all the way.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 6, 2015)

I would rather get all the butter, instead of leaving it in the cloth, on the screen, on the press, on my hands. With more water it would not be an "inferior product" and no waste.


----------



## warble (Jan 7, 2015)

Sometimes when the butter congeals, there is a little plant material on the bottom of the butter. I break a hole in the butter and pour the sludge out and put it back in the fridge. After it dries out, I pull the sheet of butter out and rub the plant material off and place my butter in a smaller container. If you don't wear gloves, you can get medicated by absorbing it through your skin. Be careful.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 7, 2015)

warble said:


> If you don't wear gloves, you can get medicated by absorbing it through your skin. Be careful.


In case of over medication...


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 8, 2015)

warble said:


> Sometimes when the butter congeals, there is a little plant material on the bottom of the butter. I break a hole in the butter and pour the sludge out and put it back in the fridge. After it dries out, I pull the sheet of butter out and rub the plant material off and place my butter in a smaller container. If you don't wear gloves, you can get medicated by absorbing it through your skin. Be careful.


Yea when I did this, I thought even if it doesn't separate ill eat the plant material to. FUCK THAT! after seeing it all I wouldn't be able to, and it would mess up the cooking. (I use 1.5 oz per LB of butter so there is a lot) I could still reheat with more water and let it settle again, but I got most of it off with a butter knife anyways.
And speaking of absorbing. I was tempted to "pack a lip" with the butter soaked paper towel ...I think you could catch a mean buzz with just the little bit stuck to the sides of the pan.


----------

